# Mesa Dual Rectifier with what cab?



## zackkynapalm (Jan 10, 2009)

I have a mesa dual rectifier, and the cab I have is not giving me the full effect of the mesa, and I want something that will bring it out. Right now, I have a Crate cab with celestion speakers.

I was thinking either Orange, or a Mesa Cabinet.
I want a really TIGHT sound, and I am planning on getting a tubescreamer for a tone boost, because of the loose bottom end mesas have.

I play a LOT of different genres, mostly metal of course. mostly Meshuggah / Misery Signals sort of stuff.

What are the advantages and disadvantages to each?

(I use active emg pickups in an ESP/ltd 7 string)


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Jan 10, 2009)

Between those 2 choices i would go with the Orange cab. I have a Orange now but i bought it to replace my Mesa cab. They both have V30's but they sound much better in the Orange for some reason. I was personally unsatisfied with my dual rec through the Mesa cab but its all subjective to taste and style. Try them both out if possible.


----------



## DaveCarter (Jan 10, 2009)

If you like the V30 tone then personally Id recommend a Mesa Recto cab. If you want to avoid the mid-spike maybe go for a Vader? Ive heard nothing but good about those cabs.


----------



## WillingWell (Jan 10, 2009)

How does the weight of Orange cabs compare to Mesa? My mesa 4x12 is heavy as shit, how does an Orange compare?


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 10, 2009)

Orange 4x12 - 50kg
Mesa recto 4x12 - 48.08 kg


----------



## budda (Jan 10, 2009)

test out some cabs - you may find that yours isnt all that bad, if its the blue voodoo model w/ V30's.


----------



## sepherus (Jan 10, 2009)

Most of the Blue Voodoo cabs had crappy 50 watt crate speakers in them though. Some other Crate cabs had V30s and lesser grade Celestions in them too.

Personally I like the mesa cab, but it doesn't do any thing to help tame the amp. The Orange cab is really sick, and a bit tighter. Maybe look into an Avatar also. (since Vader was mentioned) If you like the V30 sound go for that, if not try the K100s. I still need to get me some K100s, they sound really good.


----------



## budda (Jan 10, 2009)

I've been told that the blue voodoo 412s with V30's sound really good. its worth testing out, unless he owns that model.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 11, 2009)

I tried a recto into my Vader and it was the key to life. Should I finally decide to drop cash on my old arch nemesis I'll be sure to pair it with my vader


----------



## Distortion (Jan 11, 2009)

I actually own a dual rectifier with a Vader 2x12 cab and let me tell ya, it sounds really sick. Devastating even.

When I tried the amp out at the store it was through the Mesa recto cab and it sounded real good but when I plugged it in at home with my Vader cab, all I could do it sit down in front of my setup with a huge smile on my face and just play.

And if you live in the USA or Canada, I think Vader cabs are pretty affordable too


----------



## ToTheCore92 (Jan 11, 2009)

orange is the best sounded cab with v30s that i have heard. if you like v30s go with it. but me personally i would go with a vader. cheaper and BEAST!!


----------



## Shaman (Jan 11, 2009)

I have both a Mesa Recto 4X12" and an Orange PPC412" that I use with my Triple Recto.

They are both amazing cabs and even though they both are loaded with V30's, they sound very different due to the size of the cabs and the fact that the speakers in the Mesa cab are custom Celestions.

The Orange cab is more focused on the midrange while the Mesa cab is a bit scooped with a lot of low mids and low end.

The Orange does have a lot of low end and it keeps it very tight to the lowest note, but like I said, it's more focused on the mids than the Mesa cab.

So in the end it all comes down to what you prefer, I personally prefer the Recto cab with my Triple, but my Invader sounds better with the Orange cab.


----------



## Randy (Jan 11, 2009)

FWIW, I seldom see a Mesa coupled with an Orange. I just think the dimension of a recto cab articulate generated by the amp "better".


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Jan 11, 2009)

sepherus said:


> Most of the Blue Voodoo cabs had crappy 50 watt crate speakers in them though. Some other Crate cabs had V30s and lesser grade Celestions in them too.
> 
> Personally I like the mesa cab, but it doesn't do any thing to help tame the amp. The Orange cab is really sick, and a bit tighter. Maybe look into an Avatar also. (since Vader was mentioned) If you like the V30 sound go for that, if not try the K100s. I still need to get me some K100s, they sound really good.



AFAIK all Blue VooDoo cabs have V30's in them and they are really good cabs. Cannibal corpse has used them exclusively for years live and if you've never seen them you need to go and get your face ripped off by their tone the next opportunity you get.

Vader pwns all though.


----------



## zackkynapalm (Mar 22, 2009)

thanks for all the answers guys! Super appreciated.

Mesa and Orange tied in the pole though, lol.


----------



## sepherus (Mar 22, 2009)

LordOVchaoS said:


> AFAIK all Blue VooDoo cabs have V30's in them and they are really good cabs. Cannibal corpse has used them exclusively for years live and if you've never seen them you need to go and get your face ripped off by their tone the next opportunity you get.
> 
> Vader pwns all though.



One of my friends borrowed my Triple Rec for use with his band and he has the V30 BV412. I actually liked the sound he was getting better than my recto cab. It tightened the low end just enough and overall it wasn't as dark sounding.


----------



## damigu (Mar 22, 2009)

my personal experience with most mesa heads is that they tend to sound best through mesa cabs.
the slightly modified celesions in mesa cabs seem to be voiced just right for the mesa sound.


----------



## malufet (Mar 22, 2009)

I'd recommend Vaders too. It's too heavy since I don't get help loading/unloading.


----------



## furrevig (Mar 23, 2009)

Shaman said:


> I have both a Mesa Recto 4X12" and an Orange PPC412" that I use with my Triple Recto.
> 
> They are both amazing cabs and even though they both are loaded with V30's, they sound very different due to the size of the cabs and the fact that the speakers in the Mesa cab are custom Celestions.
> 
> ...



i would have to agree with you on both ends.
ive had a recto, and i personally dont think it sounds great through a orange cab. a recto will excel with a nice mesa cab with v30s or even a used marshall 1960 with v30s <- under rated.. they almost have the same voicing as mesa cabs. i almost like them more, because it tightens up the rectifiers.


----------

